# Probs mit Jboss



## Frank (20. Jun 2004)

hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mir ein kleines Javamail-Beispiel ( http://www.jspinsider.com/content/jsp/javamail/jspjavamail_2.jsp ) aus dem Netz geholt und es über Eclipse auf den JBoss Server deployed.

Beim Anserven der Seite simplemail.jsp sendet JBoss folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Sending failed;
  nested exception is:
	class javax.mail.MessagingException: 556 CLIENT AUTHENTICATION REQUIRED. USE ESMTP EHLO AND AUTH.

	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:254)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:220)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.CertificatesValve.invoke(CertificatesValve.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc4.statistics.ContainerStatsValve.invoke(ContainerStatsValve.java:76)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardContext.java:2417)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:180)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(ErrorDispatcherValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:172)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:65)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:577)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:197)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:781)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:549)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:605)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:677)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)


root cause 

javax.servlet.ServletException: Sending failed;
  nested exception is:
	class javax.mail.MessagingException: 556 CLIENT AUTHENTICATION REQUIRED. USE ESMTP EHLO AND AUTH.

	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:536)
	at org.apache.jsp.sendmail_jsp._jspService(sendmail_jsp.java:79)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:137)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:210)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:220)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.CertificatesValve.invoke(CertificatesValve.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc4.statistics.ContainerStatsValve.invoke(ContainerStatsValve.java:76)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardContext.java:2417)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:180)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(ErrorDispatcherValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:172)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:65)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:577)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:197)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:781)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:549)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:605)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:677)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```

Liegt das an meinem email Programm bzw an meine Browser (AOL) oder an JBOSS selber?


----------



## nollario (20. Jun 2004)

welche proberties (smtp) nutzt du zum mail versenden? sind die auch richtig? hast du das recht? meist nutzt man ja das mail api via smtp server instanz...


----------



## Frank (20. Jun 2004)

Mein Ausgangsserver ist smtp.de.aol.com

Was meinst du mit "mail api via smtp server instanz"?
Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## nollario (20. Jun 2004)

ich meinte (doof ausgedrückt hab ich mich - sorry), dass der smtp server den du zum verschicken nutzen willst, erreichbar sein muss und die login daten stimmen... teste die sachen doch erst mal als standalone java app und dann als j2ee bean


----------



## Frank (20. Jun 2004)

Wie mache ich das?

Ich bin mit AOL im Internet. Das heisst ich benutze AOL als Browers und gleichzeitig
als Email Programm. Also müsste ich auch den ganze Login Kram verzichten können, oder?

Und zu dem zweiten:
Wie teste ich das ganze als Standalone?
Ich habe doch nur eine JSP Seite fabriziert, die ich hochgeladen habe.
Auf Clientseite kann ich das doch nciht testen, oder?

btw: Ich kenne mich nicht gut mit Computern und Java aus, also verzeih meine
laienhaften Ausdrücke


----------



## Roar (20. Jun 2004)

Frank hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: Ich kenne mich nicht gut mit Computern und Java aus, also verzeih meine
> laienhaften Ausdrücke



verzeiht mir die bemerkung, aber wieso lernst du nicht ertmal Java (und gehts zu nem anständigen prvider *g*) bevor du anfängst groß ServerSide programme mit Mail API anbindung zu schreiben  :?:


----------



## Frank (20. Jun 2004)

Würde ich ja gerne...
Aber ich hab ein der Uni ein Seminar, das ich absolvieren muss.
Und leider habe ich auch genügend andere Dinge für die Uni zu tun, so dass einfach nicht genügend Zeit bleibt,
richtig tief in die Materie einzusteigen.
Insofern muss ich versuchen, das Programm irgendwie hinzubekommen.

Und das mit dem Provider....jaja...advanced online losers....wenn ich mal Zeit finde, werde ich 
das vielleicht auch ändern.

Wenn ihr hier auch keine Lösung des Problems wisst, werde ich mal das Ganze an der Uni versuchen und
sehen, ob es da klappt


----------



## nollario (21. Jun 2004)

ok....

also um das mail api verwenden zu können, brauchst du eine bestehende internet verbindung (also solltest du mit aol drin sein, wenn du deinen test startest). einzige ausnahme: der mail server ist lokal erreichbar (testen mit ping <servername>), aber das ist jawohl nicht der fall.

dann musst du die login daten für aol mail noch in dein programm einbinden und dann sollte das ganze eigentlich auch funktionieren.

kannst du vielleicht etwas code posten?


----------



## Frank (21. Jun 2004)

Erstmal Danke...
Sowas habe ich mir schon fast gedacht.

Hier der code:

```
<%@ page import="java.util.*, javax.mail.*, javax.mail.internet.*" %>
<%
  Properties props = new Properties();
  props.put("mail.smtp.host", "smtp.mail.example.com");
  Session s = Session.getInstance(props,null);

  MimeMessage message = new MimeMessage(s);

  InternetAddress from = new InternetAddress("you@example.com");
  message.setFrom(from);
  InternetAddress to = new InternetAddress("you@example.com");
  message.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, to);
  
  message.setSubject("Test from JavaMail.");
  message.setText("Hello from JavaMail!");

  Transport.send(message);
%>
<html>
<p align="center">A Message has been sent.
Check your inbox.</p>
<p align="center">[url="sendmail.jsp"]Click here to send another![/url]</p>
</html>
```

Ich hab natürlich den smtp Server von Aol eingestellt und meine email Adresse ebenfalls.

Mal eine Frage:
Ist es möglich,  dass das Programm automatisch mit Javamail auf das installierte Email Programm zugreifen (ähnlich wie der mailto Befehl von HTML).
Diese ganze Authentication ist nämlich ziemlich umständlich und für meine Zweck nicht praktikabel.


----------



## nollario (21. Jun 2004)

da fehlt doch z.B. eine passwort angabe... und ohne passwort funktioniert das ganz nadörlich nicht, sonst könnte ja jeder mails über deinen account verschicken. hab hier mal ein bisserl beispiel code gefunden. man beachte die passwort benutzung! ;-)


```
MimeMessage l_message = new MimeMessage (l_session);
l_message.setFrom (new InternetAddress (m_fromEmail));
InternetAddress l_replyTo[] = new InternetAddress [1];
l_replyTo[0] = new InternetAddress (m_replyTo);
l_message.setReplyTo (l_replyTo);
l_message.addRecipient (Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress (m_toEmail));
l_message.setSubject (p_subject);
l_message.setText (p_body);
l_message.saveChanges ();

// Send message
Transport transport = l_session.getTransport("smtp");

// >>>>
transport.connect (m_serverHostName, "email@address", password");
// <<<<<<

transport.sendMessage(l_message, l_message.getAllRecipients());
transport.close();
```
[/b]


----------



## Frank (21. Jun 2004)

Jetzt ist die Autheication Exception weg...funktioniert aber immer noch nicht.


```
<%@ page import="java.util.*, javax.mail.*, javax.mail.internet.*" %>
<%
  Properties props = new Properties();
  props.put("mail.smtp.host", "smtp.de.aol.com");
  props.put("mail.smtp.auth", "true");
  Session s = Session.getInstance(props,null);


  MimeMessage message = new MimeMessage(s);

  InternetAddress from = new InternetAddress("name@aol.com");
  message.setFrom(from);
  InternetAddress to = new InternetAddress("name@aol.com");
  message.addRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, to);
  
    message.setSubject("Test from JavaMail.");
  message.setText("Hello from JavaMail!");
   
  Transport transport = s.getTransport("smtp");
transport.connect("smtp.de.aol.com", "name@aol.com", "Passwort");

Transport.send(message);

%>
<html>
<p align="center">A Message has been sent.
Check your inbox.</p>
</html>
```


----------



## nollario (21. Jun 2004)

wie? warum nicht? andere fehlermeldung?


----------



## Frank (21. Jun 2004)

Ja...andere Fehlermeldung:


```
HTTP Status 500 - 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

type Exception report

message 

description The server encountered an internal error () that prevented it from fulfilling this request.

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:254)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:220)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.CertificatesValve.invoke(CertificatesValve.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc4.statistics.ContainerStatsValve.invoke(ContainerStatsValve.java:76)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardContext.java:2417)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:180)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(ErrorDispatcherValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:172)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:65)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:577)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:197)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:781)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:549)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:605)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:677)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)


root cause 

javax.servlet.ServletException
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.handlePageException(PageContextImpl.java:536)
	at org.apache.jsp.sendmail_jsp._jspService(sendmail_jsp.java:85)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:137)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:210)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:295)
	at org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:241)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:247)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:193)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:256)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JBossSecurityMgrRealm.invoke(JBossSecurityMgrRealm.java:220)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.CertificatesValve.invoke(CertificatesValve.java:246)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.tc4.statistics.ContainerStatsValve.invoke(ContainerStatsValve.java:76)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext.invoke(StandardContext.java:2417)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:180)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorDispatcherValve.invoke(ErrorDispatcherValve.java:171)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:172)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:65)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.valves.AccessLogValve.invoke(AccessLogValve.java:577)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:641)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:174)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline$StandardPipelineValveContext.invokeNext(StandardPipeline.java:643)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardPipeline.invoke(StandardPipeline.java:480)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.ContainerBase.invoke(ContainerBase.java:995)
	at org.apache.coyote.tomcat4.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:197)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:781)
	at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.processConnection(Http11Protocol.java:549)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.TcpWorkerThread.runIt(PoolTcpEndpoint.java:605)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.threads.ThreadPool$ControlRunnable.run(ThreadPool.java:677)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:534)
```

Kann jemand was damit anfangen?


----------



## nollario (21. Jun 2004)

Hm.... JasperException... Nutzt Du JasperReports? Kannst Du etwas Source dazu posten?

Hat aber wohl nix mit der Mail API zu tun - 1 Problem weniger....


----------



## Frank (21. Jun 2004)

Hmm...
falls du mit JasperReports *das* meinst: klares nein 

Aber ich bin schon erleichtert, dass das Anmelden jetzt klappt


----------



## Frank (24. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich noch mal.  :wink: 

Inzwischen habe ich das hinbekommen und kann mir von meinen gmx und aol Adressen auch schön mails senden.
Nur mit meiner Uni Adresse funktioniert das nicht.
Die Fehlermeldung ist:


```
class javax.mail.SendFailedException: 504 : Helo command rejected: need fully-qualified hostname
```

Was jemand Rat?


----------

